# My very first DNP pics from 2013



## Madocks (Jul 11, 2016)

Heres some before and after pics from my first use of DNP back in 2013 - Total loss in weight was 21 lb.












Ive used DNP lots since then and am currently progressing my way through my 2016 summer cut


----------



## Jada (Jul 12, 2016)

Big difference.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2016)

Dose and duration?


----------



## Spongy (Jul 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dose and duration?



Curious as well...  was this after the bloat went away from water retention?


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Dose and duration?



Inquiring minds want to know. Quite a transformation.


----------



## nightster (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Madocks (Jul 21, 2016)

Was about 6 weeks in total, 2 cycles. Started off at 250mg ED and worked up to 500mg per day

First pic is pre dnp second is post water loss after dnp


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

Damn, now this is some serious fat loss


----------



## Classical Atlas (May 10, 2017)

What was your cardio regimen? How many days at 500mg? What sides did you get?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 10, 2017)

good progress bro!


----------



## dk8594 (May 10, 2017)

Awesome transformation!


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 11, 2017)

damn, good shit bro!!!!
would you care to share your dose/experience?


----------

